# Rubbing Grinding Sound in Front Right Wheel



## jsanders (Apr 29, 2006)

1986 Nissan Pulsar NX E16 B/N12 Chassis Canada Model

Rubbing / Grinding sound in right front wheel. Noticible at 20kph. not warped rotor, seems to be wheel bearing. taken whole rotor off and when you rotate it it grinds.


First post, absolutely love this site, lots of info.

what has me stumped, i have it all apart, the knuckle from the halfshafts and the steering arm, but how do you get the wheel bearings out?

i know they have to be pressed in there, i got a repair manual, all it basically says is that they press in and press out.

my shop teacher at school is stumped on this one. not used to working on nissans.

i've heard on some sites its all one assembly, the knuckle, bearing, rotor, lug bolts, wheel? but you can buy the wheel bearing separately?

how do these wheel bearings come out?


----------



## 4pt9fiero (Jul 5, 2005)

You can buy the bearings separately - I don't remember exactly how much but I think it was somewhere between $35 & $50 - then you have to find a shop to press out the old bearing and press in the new. I have a local transmission shop that pressed them for $25 a side. You can buy a used hub assy from the wrecker for about $50.


This is out of my 1989 Sentra Factory Service Manual - I do believe that the assemblies are the same - someone will most likely chime in otherwise:

Disassembly wheel hub - drive out the hub with inner race (outside) from knuckle. Draw out inner race (outside) from wheel hub. Remove inner race (inside) from wheel bearing.

Disassembly of wheel bearing - remove circlip. Install inner race (inside) of removed wheel bearing. Press out wheel bearing assembly from knuckle.

Assembly - Press new wheel bearing assembly into knuckle from outside of knuckle - Do not press on inner race of wheel bearing assembly, Do not apply oil or grease to mating surfaces of wheel bearing outer race and knuckle - Be careful not to damage grease seals. Install circlip into groove of knuckle. Appply multi-purpose grease to sealing lip.

Press hub into knuckle - Max load (29kN (3 ton, 3.3 US ton, 3.0 Imp ton))

Hope this helps,
Jeff


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

All you have to do is remove the snap ring that retains the bearring, and have a shop press the old ones out, and new ones in. Be shure to have the front end re-alaigned, or take note of the bolts from the strut to the hub, and be shure to put the one with the offset head back the same as it came out, or you can have camber problems.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Is there a problem with removing the bearings yourself? I had a shop replace bearings once, and I watched the dude do it, and all he used was a BF hammer and a BF vice. If you use the right sized socket to transfer force from the hammer to the bearing, they go right in/out. Maybe I ruined my bearings?


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

BeEleven said:


> Is there a problem with removing the bearings yourself? I had a shop replace bearings once, and I watched the dude do it, and all he used was a BF hammer and a BF vice. If you use the right sized socket to transfer force from the hammer to the bearing, they go right in/out. Maybe I ruined my bearings?


Absloutly You can do it with the right size sockets or tubing and a sledge hammer. 
I just thought that he said he had a shop at school, and could press them in and out there.
I used the socket and hammer method on ball joints as well as wheel bearings, with great sucess.


----------

